

Ask HN: Why is my submitted link dead? - tocomment

I just tried to submit this url "http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1080482_tesla-model-s-buyers-face-year-end-deadline-7500-at-stake" and it came up as "dead" on the new page.
======
cyrusradfar
I'm not sure. My old account became blocked for some reason. I never submitted
anything bad or submitted often. That said, I've never posted with this
account yet.

The way I realized I had a blocked account was sending a link to my
submissions page to a friend who couldn't see it.

The page is <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=[your_name_here]>

~~~
hierro
Same thing happened to me. I didn't comment nor vote in ~200 days and I
recently found my account had been hell banned (and it wasn't at the time I
had submitted my last comment), so I opened another one. Pretty annoying
though.

------
trotsky
url is blacklisted

~~~
tocomment
Hmm, why is that? Is it the whole domain or that particular URL?

It doesn't seem especially offensive.

